# First time dog owner Need Help in FOOD !!



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey guys !! First I want to thank you guys , this forum is GREAT . This is my first dog, Sam,he is 4 months 18 days today.

Now , my last topic was about "Commercially processed food VS Raw diet" and I am thinking of starting it but it looks complicated . I don't want to upset my pups stomach by giving wrong diet . I am trying to find a good butcher who gives me good fresh stuff , and I am not ready to jump in raw diet I think so, I am going to do some more research before getting into it.

Till then I need a good food for my puppy . I was using royal canin till now but it is not good and my pup doesn't like it . 
Can you guys tell me which one is better and available in India . What to look in his food ?? Like what ingredients ?? And what not ?? 
And if anyone can help in how to get in and start Raw Diet that would be great .


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Raw is very complicated and you should do ALOT of research on it before trying it, there are alot of threads specifically highlighting raw. I believe Farmina and Taste of the Wild are available in India. Stick with a grain free, or a low grain formula. Large breed puppy food with be ideal so he doesn't grow too fast. Because of the availability of quality dog food in your location I would look for the first 2 ingredients to be meat, and avoid anything corn & wheat gluten, meals and by-products, sugars, artificial colors.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Raw needs to be researched but it's not rocket science, just find your supplier and do your ratios and you're done. Prep work for me if I can rope someone into helping is maybe two hours every two months, nothing like saying 'hey I could use some company, mind helping me weigh out portions of raw meat, bone, and organ? I'll provide gloves  lol The rest of the time it's simply thaw and serve, easy peasy 

Otherwise get the best kibble you can get locally and feed, there are those that feed Raw for breakfast and kibble for dinner and they find that's easier. In the end look at what is best for you and your dog


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Should I look for meat in ingredients or meat in specific ?? Like chicken meat , lamb meat ?? Or just meat is okay ??


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

It doesn't need to be from a specific animal, just an animal.. I would buy anything that just says "meat" lol


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

You need meat (85%), bone (10%) organ (5%) (give or take)

Any animal is fine, your dog is a "predator" and will likely happily eat anything you put in front of it. 

You do need some supplements - fish oils, tripe, etc. 

I would go and read the threads on raw diet, and join the yahoo raw food for dogs group and read what they have going on. 

I do what is called the "prey model" for my dog ... So, every night I picture a rabbit / chicken, or whatever, and what it's "made up of" and that's what my dog gets for supper. I do use supplements, but there's not much point in listing them all here, as you probably wouldn't get them where you live. 

Good luck, and do lots of reading!


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Can any of you guys check if ' fidele ' a good food for my pup ? Or drools focus ? Please , thank you for the help .


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Since I cannot upload pics , don't know why !! I'm gonna upload details of both food so you guys can help me choose better one . 

Lets start with - 1. FIDÈLE -
Dehydrated chicken meat (27%), rice (24%), corn, fish meal (4% ), chicken fat, dehydrated beef, yeast product (MOS 0.1%), mojave yucca (0.015%), marigold extact (source of lutein), glucosamine, chondroitin sulphate.

2. DROOLS FOCUS -
Raw materials : Real chicken ( ?40%), whole dried eggs, long grain rice, oatmeal, flax seed oil, sunflower oil, fish oil, lecithin, salt, beet pulp .
Others : Natural Antioxidants(rosemary extact), L Carnitine, Probiotics and prebiotics (FOS $ MOS), essential amino acid, organic minerals. 

THAT'S IT GUYS ..Please tell what you think which one is better and good for 4 month gsd or both are bad choice ?? Should I look for other food ??


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Can you go to:

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor 

Can you order foods online??

I have no input on the above foods but at least the first ingredients are not corn! And a good rule of thumb, stay away from food or food products, made in China!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Dog Food India | Dog Food Bangalore | Healthy Dog Food | Online Dog Food ? barksnlicks 
This site is in India and carries the following which are better choices:

N&D Puppy (Farmina Pet Food) (I'd choose this one ) Fill in your location in India here to find a store: Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you. 

Earthborn Puppy

Solid Gold Puppy

Stay away from corn and wheat type ingredients, or anything that says "BY-Products"

Moms


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Dog Food India | Dog Food Bangalore | Healthy Dog Food | Online Dog Food ? barksnlicks
> This site is in India and carries the following which are better choices:
> 
> N&D Puppy (Farmina Pet Food) (I'd choose this one ) Fill in your location in India here to find a store: Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.
> ...


The prices are all funny and stuff!


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you so much guys !! Love you all !!


----------

